# Which fruits and veggies?



## Dana (Apr 2, 2009)

OK, so I'm getting the hang of this, but my little Spikerina's diet has consisted of kibble and mealies alone. I'm actually terrified of the rest of it! I read the toxic list and worried immediately - I give celery (chopped and destringed!) and carrots to our guinea pig and the hamster gets carrots, too. I was thinking that would be OK for the hh, but now I know differently. No citrus, avocados or grapes - but what about bananas, strawberries? I don't want to add too much at once as you all have cautioned me, but I do want to know what types of fresh fruits and vegetables you've had success with - both healthy-wise and taste-wise. 

If you have a few tried and true recommendations, I'd love to hear from you! Or, if there's a list somewhere I've missed, please redirect me.

Thanks,
Dana


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=60&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

This thread will help alot.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Anything hard like carrots needs to be cooked or chopped into very teeny tiny pieces as it can be a choking hazard or get caught in the roof of their mouths. 

Bananas, strawberries, blueberries, peaches and pears are fine. Many will not touch anything other than kibble or kibble and bugs. Those of mine who like other foods are particularly fond of baby food sweet potato. Makes for some colourful annointing. :lol:


----------



## Dana (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you! So, baby food is OK? 

Dana


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, baby food is okay. Just be sure to get the organic kind that doesn't have onion powder in it.


----------

